# Jo-Han



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I read on a blog that they still can not locate the Jo-Han molds. When Jo-Han sold them to X-El, then to Spaulding, I thought we would see new re-issues. X-El did re-issue some new Promos from the Jo-Han molds, then vanished. Then Seville bought the molds, promising re-issues and new models. It didn't happen. How does one lose those molds? Jo-Han was special to me, they were mainly AMC and Cadillac, and Oldsmobile. 

Though MPC did buy their Olds Toronado molds in 1968, somehow Jo-Han issued Olds Toronado models as well after that. The AMC Jo-Han molds are now off somewhere in space I guess. No one knows where they are. How do you lose molds?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

This sadly, is a dead horse. Jo-Hans, sold the stuff, and then which ever bought them, had no interest, leads me to believe the molds from Jo-Hans were bought, some produced from them, and possibly (more then likely destroyed) to cease competition....... this is a KNOWN business fact, those that have the money buy out the little guy, and keep their own market.....

Just an educated guess, its been going on for YEARS in all sort of various markets! NOT just model cars!


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

A while back someone was reissuing the Rambler wagon, the Fury police car, and a curbside version of the Chrysler Turbine car, under the Jo-han name. The Fury police car was sent to a company to get refurbished and then the molds went missing. Their words. they sold off the rest of their stock and were never heard from again.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Hmm, maybe R2 or Moebius will put out a new Chrysler Turbine model. 
hint, hint.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> This sadly, is a dead horse. Jo-Hans, sold the stuff, and then which ever bought them, had no interest, leads me to believe the molds from Jo-Hans were bought, some produced from them, and possibly (more then likely destroyed) to cease competition....... this is a KNOWN business fact, those that have the money buy out the little guy, and keep their own market.....
> 
> Just an educated guess, its been going on for YEARS in all sort of various markets! NOT just model cars!


First, X-el bought Jo-Han molds, then Seville did and re-issued some in promo form. Spaulding Trading then bought them, then had financial problems. I don't think the molds were destroyed, as Jo-Han molds were not competition at all. They had molds no other company had. 

Modelcarmountain has released a Rambler wagon from a Jo-Han mold.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> Hmm, maybe R2 or Moebius will put out a new Chrysler Turbine model.
> hint, hint.


Those are available on EBay at reasonable cost


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

*Imc*

And then, there is IMC. Most of their molds are now Lindbergh. One old IMC mold, the Dodge cabover is in the hands of a resin maker.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

But are they complete with no missing parts and completely unasembeled??
Also are you reffering to a Dodge L700??? If so R2 will be reissuing it next month under the Lindbergh brand as it should be. Check out their Lindbergh line for this year.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

irishtrek said:


> But are they complete with no missing parts and completely unasembeled??
> Also are you reffering to a Dodge L700??? If so R2 will be reissuing it next month under the Lindbergh brand as it should be. Check out their Lindbergh line for this year.


No, I mean the Dodge LN-1000. The L700 has been issued many times by Lindbergh. I never bought one as I have two IMC L700 models. A few modelers I've talked said they never even heard of the IMC LN1000 1/25 kit and they think I imagined it, LOL. I didn't, because I remember seeing it at a local family owned department store when I was a teen. 

For some reason, in my area, NONE of the stores carried IMC kits except that small family store and they carried a full line (at retail price). For that matter, none of the chain stores or hobby shops carried Jo-Han either. An old crafts store had Jo-Han kits. 

I chatted with the resin maker who does the Dodge LN1000 and he told me he used an IMC LN1000 as the mold maker for his complete kits. IMC made the best quality kits of the time, as a youngster with little money to spend, I loved the molded in black chassis and engines and the real rubber tires.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Mis-understood me............ "competition", meaning sales................

In other words, if those Jo-Hans molds are in fact thee only ones of their kind.................. Jo-Hans, would have been making sales, the rest were NOT...... Buy them out make some from their purchase, then cease production......... end of sales "competition"......

Not sure if that makes sense to anyone else, BUT I haven't seen ANYTHING said recently about models being re-introduced from Jo-Hans in the past 10 years..............

So then... What happened to the Jo-Hans molds????? Some company bought them to cease their production to end the sales competition.....


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

-Hemi- said:


> Mis-understood me............ "competition", meaning sales................
> 
> In other words, if those Jo-Hans molds are in fact thee only ones of their kind.................. Jo-Hans, would have been making sales, the rest were NOT...... Buy them out make some from their purchase, then cease production......... end of sales "competition"......
> 
> ...


I did state that several companies bought Jo-Han molds. Nobody bought them to end competition, LOL. They were purchased because Jo-Han was out of business. X-El bought them, and reissued some. Seville did, then had financial problems. Spaulding bought some, but said some Jo-Han molds are missing. 

Jo-Han produced models of cars not usually made by others, like AMT, MPC, Revell, etc. That was because often, they accepted orders from companies like AMC, for promos. AMC would pay the entire cost of making the molds, unusual at the time. The molds are probably out there somewhere, stored and forgotten. 

And, for many of those missing molds, there is no market. 1962- 1969 Ambassador, 1970-74 AMC Hornet, 1963-66 Rambler Classic wagons and so forth. 

Some of these were never available as kits and could only be found at AMC dealers as promos.


----------

